
FAT16 and FAT32 Systems: How to Add Mass Storage to Your Embedded Applications - ionela
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/fat16-and-fat32-systems-how-to-add-mass-storage-to-your-embedded-applications
======
ionela
When working in the embedded world there are some chances that you will come
across an application requiring greater memory storage space than is available
in most microcontrollers and even external EEPROMs. That's why SD or MMC cards
are great.

